

Zealz GK802 - quad-core Freescale CPU onto a $99 stick - mromanuk
http://liliputing.com/2012/12/zealz-gk802-tv-stick-packs-quad-core-freescale-cpu-onto-a-99-pc-on-a-stick.html

======
mromanuk
I love those USB form factor PCs, I would love to have one with 16 cores and
several GB of RAM in it :)

